
Microservice Discovery with SkyDNS - fastest963
http://blog.getadmiral.com/communication-between-microservices/
======
invisible
Seem like a pretty neat dev set up. I wonder if this can be expanded more for
if you have a bunch of internal APIs and want to connect to production for one
of your micro services.

